# Miss America Headlights



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Also for the mens Twin as well. I've heard the seller is a little flaky but this looks like a pretty good deal here. V/r Shawn

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=382260772255


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2017)

Score!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, nice. That's a well know seller here. He has blocked a lot of Cabe members (including me) for asking questions. Good score though.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 24, 2017)

He also have the head shroud with switch and horn button. But do not ask any question like combine shipping or anything or you'll be blocked.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=142549578058


----------



## rodeo1988 (Oct 24, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Wow, nice. That's a well know seller here. He has blocked a lot of Cabe members (including me) for asking questions. Good score though.



Seller has blocked me to


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 24, 2017)

rodeo1988 said:


> Seller has blocked me to




And many more...and more to be blocked in the future.


----------



## z-bikes (Oct 28, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> And many more...and more to be blocked in the future.



An update. I received the lights yesterday in the mail. Probably a little better condition than the pictures show. Deal went smoothly but I didn't ask any questions either.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Oct 28, 2017)

z-bikes said:


> An update. I received the lights yesterday in the mail. Probably a little better condition than the pictures show. Deal went smoothly but I didn't ask any questions either.




Lol, believe me that guy would have blocked you for asking anything.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 29, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Lol, believe me that guy would have blocked you for asking anything.



Yeah or if you click on the make offer option and actually make an offer you get blocked as well I discovered. Prices are usually at least three times the going rate for anything so I'm surprised this one was posted for less than retail.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 15, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> And many more...and more to be blocked in the future.



You all should have a chat with eBay...if they didn't want questions asked they can leave it out of the item page...I've seen many pages with the Ask a question leading to the seller not answering questions page.

Somebody with so many antique parts should either be more friendly or else they have a problem with the CABE.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Nov 15, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> You all should have a chat with eBay...if they didn't want questions asked they can leave it out of the item page...I've seen many pages with the Ask a question leading to the seller not answering questions page.
> 
> Somebody with so many antique parts should either be more friendly or else they have a problem with the CABE.




That's a good idea.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 17, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> Lol, believe me that guy would have blocked you for asking anything.



Sounds like the "*soup Nazi*" from Seinfeld....ha!! *"No bike parts for you"!!!*


----------

